# Remember These Old Sitcoms?



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2014)

Here's Pete & Gladys...(please add any you might remember )


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2014)

*I Married Joan*


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 31, 2014)

"Yess'sir"!


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 31, 2014)

_The Real McCoys_ is the only one I was around for - I remember as a little kid imitating Walter Brennan's voice and limp and getting my first laughs ...


----------



## oldman (Aug 31, 2014)

How about Uncle Milty?


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Susie (Sep 5, 2014)

Used to watch these by the hour, a favorite sitcom being "Mr. Ed"!
Thank you for refreshing memories of these sitcoms and for posting them!


----------



## Hagrid (Oct 7, 2014)

Well, this is the oldest one I remember:


----------



## Jenna (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh I love all the old shows....I prefer to watch the old black and white movies and tv shows....they are all the best in my opinion


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 24, 2014)

"A horse is a horse, of course, of course . . . ."  I liked Mr. Ed.

I liked Green Acres a lot.  Remember how their wiring was so bad and they had to be careful not to plug too much in to it, so they had numbers assigned to appliances -- like the toaster was a 2 and the hairdryer was a 4 and you couldn't plug more than a 5 (or whatever the numbers were)?  When we were stationed in Germany in the early 1970s and had to use transformers for our US appliances, we actually had to do the same thing so we wouldn't blow the transformers.  If I wanted to use the mixer, I'd have to go tell the girls not to plug in their hairdryers.  Whenever we had plugged in too much and things quit working, we'd call out "GREEN ACRES!"


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 3, 2015)

Green Acres and Petticoat Junction used to play back to back.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 3, 2015)

Remember some from early childhood - esp. Margie and Lone Ranger - favorites.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 3, 2015)

Corny


----------



## shedevil7953 (Feb 3, 2015)

What about Amos and Andy?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 3, 2015)

Jack Benny and Rochester.

Jimmy Durante

Sid Ceasar and Imogene Coco


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 23, 2016)

Zorro, starring Guy Williams. (Some years later he was, Lost In Space.)  He was the star but my favorite on the show was good old, Sergeant Garcia.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 23, 2016)

The old shows were so much better than most of the shows today. This was one of the shows my Dad loved to watch,and I liked it too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2016)

Our family always watched the Life of Riley too Sassycakes, good entertainment enjoying our little black and white TV.....nice memories.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2016)

I remember The Lone Ranger and Mr. Ed!  Also Milton Berle.  My memory is being jogged.  The cobwebs are clearing out!


----------



## Pookie (Jun 26, 2016)

One of my favorites!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=st21NE6HWkk


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2016)

I really like the Honeymooners too Pookie!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## jujube (Apr 29, 2017)

I always loved "Topper".


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2017)

[video=youtube_share;ikrM5zjA2d8]https://youtu.be/ikrM5zjA2d8[/video]


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Apr 29, 2017)

I watch a lot of old sitcoms on channels like MeTV, AntennaTV, RetroTV etc.

But most of the ones posted in this thread I have not seen.

I prefer these old shows to any of the new ones hands down.

MeTV has recently been running self promo spots during commercial breaks and in between shows in which they refer to their channel as "Comfort TV" or possibly "Comfortable TV". Something like that.

But it's true. Watching those innocent old shows makes me feel more comfortable than the vile, sex-obsessed trash they produce today.


----------



## Deucemoi (Apr 29, 2017)

I remember the life of riley, also the phil silvers show(sgt bilko). The first time I saw harry morgan was in December bride. The cisco kid was a fav on saturday, flash gordon. Also all of the old radio programs. I remember listening to 'yours truly johnny dollar' coming home late one night from a family camping outing.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 29, 2017)

Looking back I remembered other shows I loved and wish they had shows like those on TV now.Make Room for Daddy,The Lone Ranger,The Honeymooners,Bewitched,Dragnet,Bandstand the Dick Van Dyke Show,and of course the Dean Martin show.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 29, 2017)

jujube said:


> I always loved "Topper".



I loved Topper, too.  Haven't thought about it in years!  Was it a St. Bernard that drank martinis, or have I got it mixed up with something else?


----------



## Pappy (Apr 30, 2017)

Remember the show where a gentleman knocked on your door and gave you a million dollars? Don't remember the name of the show.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 30, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Remember the show where a gentleman knocked on your door and gave you a million dollars? Don't remember the name of the show.



If you told how you got it you lost it..

Edit: I found it...
.


----------



## Deucemoi (Apr 30, 2017)

Researching old time movies I found that many of the 'jackie gleason honeymooners' films had been dumped into a river in new york by the company that held them.
As I have posted previously many of the old radio/tv programs can be found on www.archive.org


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 30, 2017)

You Bet Your Life with Groucho Marx.






By the way, I have compiled a list(so far) of what posters here have mentioned; it will be a reminder for me, for future viewing pleasure.


```
Pete & Gladys
I Married Joan
The Real McCoys
Uncle Milty
Mr. Ed
My little Margie
Sgt. Preston of the Yukon
Green Acres
Petticoat Junction
Lone Ranger 
The People's Choice-Sock & the Mayor's election
Amos and Andy
Jack Benny and Rochester.
Jimmy Durante
Sid Ceasar and Imogene Coco
Zorro
Life of Riley
Milton Berle
The Honeymooners
Burns and Allen
Gale Storm
Topper
Ozzie and Harriet
I remember Mama
phil silvers show
December bride
cisco kid
flash gordon
Make Room for Daddy
Bewitched
Dragnet
Bandstand
Dick Van Dyke Show
Dean Martin show
Millionaire TV Series
Life with Father
You Bet Your Life
```


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 30, 2017)

I just remembered 2 shows I really enjoyed, Ramar of the Jungle, and My Three Son's.
[h=1][/h]


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 1, 2017)

Couple of my all time favorites.... Made me love scifi and spooky stuff...


----------



## Sassycakes (May 5, 2017)

I just saw this and I wanted to share it with anyone that enjoyed watching The Honeymooners.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 9, 2017)




----------

